

Ask HN: One YC application per co-founder? - yshara09

We are getting ready to submit our application for YC Summer '09. I wanted to clarify if we should submit one application per co-founder (for the same project)? or do you create a separate account for YC application and everyone puts in their stuff? 
Just want to be careful here. 
BTW, anyone else applying for summer '09?
======
unalone
You submit a single application, and include all your founders' Hacker News
account names there. If you have multiple ideas, you submit multiple
applications, one per cofounder, but each idea gets only one application.

We're applying for YC summer - we've been updating and trying to fine-tune our
application since we first submitted. I'd advise you to get what you've got
submitted, and to spend the next day or two looking to perfect what you have.

------
vaksel
Its one application per company.

    
    
      YC usernames of all founders, including you, vaksel, separated by spaces. (That's usernames, not given names: "bksmith,"
      not "Bob Smith." If the startup has 3 founders, there should be 3 words in this answer.)

~~~
unalone
Can you add linebreaks for those of us with less wide browser screens? :-)

~~~
vaksel
done

------
ErrantX
I've toyed with the idea but sadly got a pay rise in my day job which means
it's worth more to me (well, us).

(which I do consider a shame because I would love to give YC a crack and see
if I am up to it! :D).

Let us know how you get on: I for one would love to see someone blog about the
whole process from the get go right through. For those of us who are/were
never funded like this it could be insightful :D

~~~
yshara09
I've been there myself. I recently doubled my pay by becoming a consultant but
would any day leave it for YC. I understand that not everyone is as free to do
that. Good luck to you and hopefully we get to go thru the whole process to
blog about it.

~~~
ErrantX
I doubt we would ever do YC now: things are past the idea stage (and have been
for a while) but I was thinking of coming up with a spin off idea just for the
sheer experience (not really expecting to get funding).

Good luck in your app!

